# Eddy Curry will be an allstar this year - take it to the bank



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Bets ?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

If by this year you mean 2006, I agree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He will. 

The east is weak. Having pippen and Rose both in the game at the same time will be for his benefit. He will score down low and score in bunches. If he can improve his ft shooting, he will be a very fine player this year.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Curry hasn't done **** his whole career. What makes you think he'll do any better now? Curry is not going to the all star game. Sorry.


----------



## Newguy (Jul 16, 2002)

I went to the last Bulls/Nets game of the season, a game the Nets really wanted to win. Curry was so unstoppable, my buddy and I started laughing. Collins, Mutombo, A. Williams along with Kmart: the Nets couldn't find an answer. On top of that, Curry had his way with the Nets without Chandler, Marshall, or Fizer in the game.

No bet FJ.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, the defensive mainstay triumphrant of Collins, Dikembe, and Williams.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Yeah, the defensive mainstay triumphrant of Collins, Dikembe, and Williams.



Led the league in FG%. Played as well as any center in the league the second half of the season. Averaged over 20 pts a game the last 10 games and these were not garbage games. We beat some playoff teams that were needing to beat us.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Of course he will.

Name 3 better centers in the East?


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Curry rocks but the alstar game for him may not happen until the 2004/2005 season. Fouls, conditioning, playing every night may hold back his numbers. But fear not it will happen.

david


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Of course he will.
> 
> Name 3 better centers in the East?


I cant and this is coming from a Non Bulls fan. Are we considering J Oneal a C now


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Big Z, thats about it that I can think of. I think Jermaine will stay a PF. This year Curry will rip through alot of competition, and this is comming from one of the biggest sceptics the Bulls have ever seen. Rodney, give some facts as to why he couldnt, you havent names any better centers who would take his place. If Jermaine doesnt start for the east in the ASG (even though he'll be playing PF during the season), then Curry will start IMO because no one realy likes Z.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Led the league in FG%. Played as well as any center in the league the second half of the season. Averaged over 20 pts a game the last 10 games and these were not garbage games. We beat some playoff teams that were needing to beat us.


Better centers than Curry: Ben Wallace, Zo, and Llgauskas. That was easy. I'm not saying Curry won't be a good player. I think he'll dominate in two years. But he hasn't done anything yet. Wait till he starts producing consistently to talk about all star games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Better centers than Curry: Ben Wallace, Zo, and Llgauskas. That was easy. I'm not saying Curry won't be a good player. I think he'll dominate in two years. But he hasn't done anything yet. Wait till he starts producing consistently to talk about all star games.


Ben is a C by default, we all know he should be a PF and most likley will play it more than the C this year. And if your saying Eddy hasnt done anything yet, what did Zo do last year to prove he will be better than Eddy? No ones even expecting him to play a full season, so I dont think its realistic to put him in the ASG.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

The competition:

Atlanta: Rat

Boston: against their religion

Cleveland: Z

Detroit: Darko

Indiana: Oneal?(I think he'll be a 4)

Miami: Will Vlad return? Nope

Milwaukee: Gadzuric egad! Nope

New Jersey: Zo ?

New Orleans: Magloire nice but no

New York: Lampe Nope

Orlando: DeClercq de Nope

Philadelphia: M Jax Nope

Toronto: AD Nope

Washington: Haywood hey! Nope


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Ben is a C by default, we all know he should be a PF and most likley will play it more than the C this year. And if your saying Eddy hasnt done anything yet, what did Zo do last year to prove he will be better than Eddy? No ones even expecting him to play a full season, so I dont think its realistic to put him in the ASG.


Ben is still a center and until that changes you don't have a point. Zo is better than Curry. A center needs to be able to rebound and play D too, not just score. Z played 81 games last year. What makes you think he can't play a full season? Curry is going to be an offensive force but that's all he can do.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

In addition to Mourning (often hurt), Wallace (a PF now with Campbell on board) and Ilgauskas, these are some other eastern conference all-star center possiblities:

Is Howard going to be considered a center now in Orlando? If so, he might have an edge on Eddy.

McDyess (if healthy) or Thomas in New York might also give him a challenge as undersized centers.

Ratliff (when healthy) isn't bad.

Antonio Davis can be fairly productive at times.

That said, I think Curry still has a decent shot to be one of the top 3 centers in the east. If we only counted true centers instead of PFs who play C due to team need, then Curry would almost definitely make the team.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If we are a good team next year I think Eddy should be a lock for an all-star spot. If we are not a winning team, he may have some trouble finding a spot . . . just like elton did.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal Magloire may find a way onto the team if Eddy doesn't.

Actually I wouldn't be suprised if those are the 2 centers.

I would be shocked if Wallace is mentioned as a center again this year. He shouldn't have been on the ballot as a center last year, and this year Campbell is clearly the center on that team. So wallace doesn't enter into the equation.

This is where the media's shunning of the bulls is going to hurt, because I think Zo might get voted on to the all-star team, whether he plays better than Eddy or not.

But don't you think coaches who can't figure out a way to stop eddy beyond a triple team(and even then) are going to vote him on?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Curry hasn't done **** his whole career. What makes you think he'll do any better now? Curry is not going to the all star game. Sorry.


*CURRY'S LAST 22 GAMES:*
29.8 minutes per game.
12.1 shots per game.
18.4 points per game.
7 rebounds per game.
60.7% field goal percentage.
1 block per game.

*CURRY'S APRIL STATS (8 GAMES):*
31.8 minutes per game.
12 shots per game.
20.3 points per game.
7 rebounds per game.
65.6% field goal percentage.
1.5 blocks per game.

True, he put up these numbers over the last quarter of the season. But clearly they demonstrate that he was in the process of coming into his own. If he maintains these numbers he's a cinch to be named to the all-star team.

Notice I said "maintains." Curry doesn't turn 21 until December 5. Does anybody think he's peaked already? Take a good look at those numbers above. Presuming he remains dedicated to being the best that he can be, I'd be willing to guess that we've just seen the tip of the iceburg in terms of Eddy's productivity.

Without crunching the numbers, I wonder what kind of stats will Eddy put up if and when he starts to match Shaq's career minutes per game average (37.8) and per game shot opportunities (19.0)?

Now, I'm not suggesting that Curry's the second coming of Shaq. Shaq's one of a kind, not to mention that he's nearly 3 inches taller and 50 to 70 pounds heavier. O'Neal's shear size and athleticism mean that he'll probably always be a better rebounder and shot blocker. What I am suggesting is that Eddy, in his own way, can be just as productive as Shaq if he works at it. He already shoots a higher percentage than Shaq and he's a much better free throw shooter, too.

Remember, all Curry needs to do is "maintain" the same kind of production he generated during the last quarter of the 02/03 season to be considered, at least statistically, the best center in the Eastern Conference. But since we're taking bets, I'm willing to gamble that Eddy will top his combined March/April 2003 numbers, and maybe by a significant margin. Sure, I'm speculating. But don't consider it wishful thinking 'cause Eddy's continued progress seems inevitable and undeniable.
:meditate: :greatjob: :woot:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> *CURRY'S LAST 22 GAMES:*
> ...


great post Kismet!

I posted a thread saying i consider EC to be a strong contender for MIP of next season and saying that i said it means he has a good chance of being an Allstar allready this season.

there r 3 things i would like to see EC work on that would make him a much complete player:

1.his positioning on D rbnds needs some work.maby our veterans being Pipp,C.blount and donyell can teach him something.pete Newell's camp can help.he's got a body of a ellite rebounder.

2.his man to man D - Bach could play a serious role in his devalopment on the Defensive side.

3.his FT% - he plays very close to the basket which means getting a lot to the line.if he can get closer to 75% it would realy help him and the team. 

i think he will be an Allstar even without these 3 points.but these r the things that will make him an Allstar for years to come.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> great post Kismet!
> ...



Great post. But Rodney the Ripper reminded of how annoying I can be.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Better centers than Curry:
1. Big Z
2. Zo (if healthy)
3. ?????

I'm not sure how many centers are usually picked for an allstar team but I think Zo will be voted in as a starter and Z will get picked. But these two players are very injury-prone so I can see Curry making it if one/both of them miss the game due to an injury.

So Curry will make it as an injury replacement,but thats the only way he makes it. :yes: 

Z will average no more than 17/9 this season and Zo won't do better than 15/7 so if Curry can average 19/7 he has an outside chance,but mainstream fans and media haven't been kind to the Bulls organization since MJ left so it will take HUGE numbers for Curry to make it. :sigh:

Of course this is all assuming that Jermaine O'Neal and Ben Wallace are PFs and not Cs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Zo might sneak in there via fan vote if he is healthy and gets minutes, didn't he start last time he was healthy?

-Petey


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

But How can you say a healthy Zo is better than Eddy Curry right now. Can Zo be a cornerstone to the Bulls right now with 32min giving us 22+ everynight I don't think soat this time in his career.
They are better off with Collins and AAron Williams getting the significant over there.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Curry will have a better season this year than Brad Miller had last year!


:swammi:


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan52 (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Ben is still a center and until that changes you don't have a point. Zo is better than Curry. A center needs to be able to rebound and play D too, not just score. Z played 81 games last year. What makes you think he can't play a full season? Curry is going to be an offensive force but that's all he can do.


Atually Ben Wallace's natural position is PF.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Well, since all star voting is basically a popularity contest I'm not sure if Curry can get past guys like Zo or not. I guess a lot of it will depend on how much intensity he shows early in the season and on how much hype he gets. If Curry is playing well enough to be a household name by the time all star voting takes place then he could be voted in. If not, he still might be a coaches choice. In any case it should be a definite possibility if nothing else.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Wallace, Zo, then a toss-up between Curry and Magloire.

Magloire won't get the popularity votes, though.

If Curry comes out as a beast, he'll at least be in the running. If Zo's not super healthy, even if he DOES make the team, he might not play. Then I think Curry will have a strong chance.

Wallace, Zo, Curry/Magloire, probably Curry because of Chicago's bigger fan base. Haywood and possibly Kurt Thomas (who I think will start at C) will have an outside chance.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

one has got to think he will make it in by the vast improvement he showed in only his second year. I expect him to be more disciplined on defense and on rebounds, and his offense will continue to improve to. I found so much pleasure last year watching EC play because he was just so automatic at year's end. It was like oh he got the ball, he will score, and what do you know there he is pulverising double and triple teams and scoring. so i fully expect him to be in the all-star game. :yes:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> originally posted by *Roddney ThaRippa*
> 
> Better centers than Curry: Ben Wallace, Zo, and Llgauskas. That was easy. I'm not saying Curry won't be a good player. I think he'll dominate in two years. But he hasn't done anything yet. Wait till he starts producing consistently to talk about all star games.


Curry averaged 17 ppg and 7 rpg for the whole second half of the season. That's pretty consistent production.

Wallace, with Campbell joining the Pistons, should be considered a PF. Zo may not be able to play more than 20-30 mpg- his condition, I believe, adversely affects endurance.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is why Curry is in.

1) Chicago fans WILL vote for their players, especially those who produce. Chicago = big market = voila!

2) Curry will have a great season. He LED the NBA in FG % last year, supplanting Shaq. Who else can say they've done this so early in their career?

3) Z will not get 17ppg this season, there just isn't any way. There is only one basketball in Cleveland and with James, Davis, Miles and Wagner, that will be an uptempo team to which Z doesn't fit. 

4) Zo is a favorite, but c'mon. His best years are WELL past him and unless he has had some sort of miracle cure, his minutes will be limited... wasn't that the whole point is so that him, Mutumbo and Collins could split time? You can't vote in a PT player.

5) Yes, Ben Wallace plays the center spot, but there comes a point when he doesn't become as effective, especially with his lack of offense. There was a reason why Detroit went out and got Elden Campbell... Ben is an excellent off the ball defender but couldn't guard an opposing center to save his life. 

6) Jermaine O'Neal is a PF and will get voted as such unless NBA.com screws up positions again. The Pacers were very happy with the acquisition of Scot Pollard and I look for him and Jeff Foster to split the minutes accordingly. JO only plays the 5 when they go to the small lineup which won't be often.

7) The East is a height-challenged conference... this in itself is a major factor on how Eddy SHOULD be able to walk all over opposing 4s and 5s. 

The only person stopping Eddy from making the All-Star game is... well, himself.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I definetly think Curry will be an all star next year.

If Brad Miller's 13 & 8 could bring him there, I beleive Curry will improve his rebounding and defense, he will average about 16 & 7, which is more than enough to make the All-Star team, especially in the East.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!








And whenyou put a face itz not chiLdish? Yea, onLy when other ppL. do. :no:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

it would be a huge shock if he doesnt make it. the key to Currys season, and to the Bulls for that matter, is how he and the other 2 Cs play at the beginning of the year. we know they can finish strong (all 3 have done that for 2 years) but can they start strong? thats the question. if so, Curry not only should make the allstar team but start as well.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I may be completely wrong here, but I think most of the Bulls' players training regimens have changed since last summer. Tyson and Eddy last year seemed to focus primarily on preparing their bodies for an NBA season. Playing basketball seemed to take a back seat to conditioning. This year it seems as though most of the players worked on conditioning at the beginning of the summer and they're now focusing on playing as much basketball as possible. Eddy and Jamal in particular seemed to have focused more this summer on competing vs. conditioning.

Why do I mention this? Well, I've held the belief that for the last two summers, players like Tyson and Eddy concentrated so much on sculpting their bodies that when the season began, they may have looked good physically, but they were way too tight muscle-wise to play the game fluidly. And what do I base that on? Well, they both finished strong during the last third of each of their first two seasons. I'm thinking it might have taken that long for their bodies to loosen up enough to allow them to regain touch and flexability. Has anyone noticed how both of them were attrocious at the free throw line until February or March when all of a sudden they seem to re-acquire their shooting touch?

Now Eddy in particular spent the early part of the summer conditioning but for most of this summer he's played ball. I expect that this kind of balance between conditioning and refining his floor game will allow him to be effective on the court immediately.

At least that's my theory. All the conditioning he did his first two years were really necessary because he had quite a bit of baby fat on him coming out of high school. But just about all of that's gone now as his body has continued to mature. His hard work in the weight and training rooms has paid off. Now he's starting to work on the finer points of his game a little more than before. If I'm right to any degree, I think we'll see an even broader offensive repertoire from Curry from game one on. He'll have his touch right from the start, and fit into the flow of the game much easier than last November. And that kind of performance over the course of an entire season should qualify him for a spot on the all-star squad.

At least I hope so.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

To expand it a bit further here is my prediction for the Eastern allstar squad



starters

O'Neal
Wallace
James
McGrady
Iverson


bench

Curry
Martin *
Pierce
Carter *
Kidd

* Stro Swift could be a surprise coaches choice in place of KMart if he comes out strong and the Grizz are competitive

* I can confidently say now that Mashburn deserves it more than Carter as he is the better player which he will prove once more this season but Carter will sneak his way in on the political vote


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

The Grizz are a western team.

The Big Ten doesn't have ten teams. 

I'm so  .


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Nobody will start at Center over EDDY Curry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> The Grizz are a western team.
> 
> The Big Ten doesn't have ten teams.
> ...


lol.


----------



## Spooner (Aug 6, 2003)

This is the year for the twin towers to pulverize everything in the east labeled a backcourt. You've been warned.


----------



## Sir Magic Boi (Aug 6, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

And the Cavs will win a championship next year


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

It depends on who is where on the ballot, but assuming Jermaine O'Neal and Big Ben are forwards on the ballot, I think the starting center spot comes down to - assuming the health is good - Mourning and BasketballBoards.net's favorite Bull (EDDY CURRY!). One will get voted in, the other might not make it at all. Mourning will have lots of support, and 13 and 8 could get him the starting spot...but the Teen Tower's backing is big, too. Ilgauskas won't be voted in as the starter, and his numbers will go down almost for sure this season, and chances are, he gets hurt again.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> The Grizz are a western team.
> 
> The Big Ten doesn't have ten teams.
> ...


D'oh 

My bad

I just woke up and thought that dream I had about David Stern eventually relenting to Michael Heisley's demands that the Grizzer go East was a reality .

 

Grizz should be in the East though

At the expense of whom ?

Mmmm. That's a tough question


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*my glass is half empty*

Due to the east-west size (read: talent) discrepancy and recognizability of east PFs versus Cs, I fear the ballot's listed positions will probably be skewed in hopes of giving the best chance of constructing an east squad with as many PFs listed as Cs as possible within some (but not oodles of) reason.

This would definitely include natural PFs playing C, might include natural PFs spending time at C, and could also include PFs "projected by the league office" (read as: NOT even getting a whiff of) at C.

I'm not saying Eddy will play well enough to get shafted. He's young, he could be anywhere from 9 pts/4 rbs to 18 pts/7 rbs at the all star break in my view, the high-end being worthy of getting shafted. I'm saying I'm not confident the league won't list well-known (read as:easily voted-for by fans) names at C as well as the above-mentioned categories of PF (read as: easily voted-for by coaches) at C.

His play is the biggest factor, but league office influence should also be accounted for as well.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: my glass is half empty*



> Originally posted by <b>Cyanobacteria</b>!
> Due to the east-west size (read: talent) discrepancy and recognizability of east PFs versus Cs, I fear the ballot's listed positions will probably be skewed in hopes of giving the best chance of constructing an east squad with as many PFs listed as Cs as possible within some (but not oodles of) reason.
> 
> This would definitely include natural PFs playing C, might include natural PFs spending time at C, and could also include PFs "projected by the league office" (read as: NOT even getting a whiff of) at C.
> ...


Yeah and we'll lose the game again.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

EC will have the luxury on feasting on the "centers" from the east most of the season. so that will definetly help his stats and he will not have much competition to get into the all-star game :yes:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> EC will have the luxury on feasting on the "centers" from the east most of the season. so that will definetly help his stats and he will not have much competition to get into the all-star game :yes:


Nope not at all b/c He is 1 of only a handful of centers in NBA


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

thats what i meant when i put centers in quotes. to show that there a guys in the east who play center but shouldn't be considered a true center, rather a PF playing out of position.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> thats what i meant when i put centers in quotes. to show that there a guys in the east who play center but shouldn't be considered a true center, rather a PF playing out of position.


I know I just didn't want to say a one word.:angel:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jollyoscars</b>!
> EC will have the luxury on feasting on the "centers" from the east most of the season. so that will definetly help his stats and he will not have much competition to get into the all-star game :yes:


The way people seem to always talk about the limited competition Curry will face in the Eastern Conference, you'd think they'd have to put an asterisk by his name if he _does_ make the all-star team.

I'm going to go back to my comparision of Eddy vs. Shaq once again. How did these two fare head to head last season?

*SHAQ:*
2 games.
58 minutes (29mpg).
11-24 FG's (45.8%).
8-12 FT's (67%).
17 rebounds (8.5rpg).
30 points (15ppg).

*EDDY:*
2 games.
48 minutes (24mpg).
11-16 FG's (68.8%).
6-8 FT's (75%).
11 rebounds (5.5rpg).
28 points (14ppg).

Would it be fair to say that the two of them played to a draw last season with the teams splitting their season series? As the 03/04 season progresses I hope EC's performance against teams from _both conferences_ dispels the notion that his chances of landing a birth on the Eastern Conference team are improved only because there's so very little competition at the position. This "selection by default" kind of logic should evaporate when he proves this season that he's become one of the top three centers _in the entire NBA_ and not just in the center-deprived Eastern Conference.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> The way people seem to always talk about the limited competition Curry will face in the Eastern Conference, you'd think they'd have to put an asterisk by his name if he _does_ make the all-star team.
> ...


SWEET stats


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> The way people seem to always talk about the limited competition Curry will face in the Eastern Conference, you'd think they'd have to put an asterisk by his name if he _does_ make the all-star team.
> ...


Don't forget that one of those two games was Shaq's first game back after a long stay on IR. He was out of shape and even more fat than usual, and his game was pretty rusty. He played limited minutes and dominated our centers. And he played just 19 minutes.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

he played 21 minutes. But don't forget Eddy Curry didn't figure it out yet but he did dominate Shaq for 20 min for 20 points while Shaq and they Lakers had peeked.


Bulls 116, Lakers 99 
3/11/2003 United Center, Chicago, IL Time of Game: 2:10 
Officials: #10 Ron Garretson , #36 David Jones , #54 Derrick Collins Attendance: 23122 
Lakers 
REBOUNDS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
KOBE BRYANT G 43 13-26 1-4 9-13 0 5 5 5 3 2 3 0 36 
DEREK FISHER G 35 4-10 0-1 0-0 0 1 1 5 4 2 0 0 8 
RICK FOX F 33 8-17 6-13 1-2 1 5 6 3 3 0 2 0 23 
MARK MADSEN F 23 2-7 0-0 0-0 5 2 7 3 0 0 0 0 4 
SHAQUILLE O'NEAL C 37 3-11 0-0 7-10 3 7 10 2 3 2 0 3 13 
Robert Horry 25 1-3 0-1 0-0 0 2 2 1 2 1 0 2 2 
Devean George 15 3-6 2-3 1-2 1 1 2 1 3 2 1 0 9 
Kareem Rush 11 0-3 0-3 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Samaki Walker 10 1-3 0-0 0-2 1 2 3 0 0 0 0 0 2 
Jannero Pargo 7 1-3 0-1 0-0 2 0 2 1 0 0 2 0 2 
Stanislav Medvedenko 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Brian Shaw DNP 
TOTAL 240 36-89 9-26 18-29 13 25 38 21 18 9 8 5 99 
40.4% 34.6% 62.1% Team Rebs: 14 Total TO: 8 


Bulls 
REBOUNDS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
JALEN ROSE G 38 9-18 6-7 3-3 1 3 4 7 5 1 5 1 27 
JAMAL CRAWFORD G 32 9-16 4-4 2-2 1 3 4 10 1 1 2 1 24 
TYSON CHANDLER F 43 2-4 0-0 5-8 2 10 12 3 4 1 2 2 9 
DONYELL MARSHALL F 38 5-11 1-3 2-3 2 7 9 3 2 2 0 1 13 
EDDY CURRY C 22 8-13 0-0 4-6 3 3 6 0 3 0 0 1 20 
Corie Blount 21 4-6 0-0 0-0 1 3 4 3 3 2 1 0 8 
Jay Williams 16 5-6 1-1 0-0 0 4 4 5 1 0 2 0 11 
Trenton Hassell 12 1-4 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 2 0 1 0 2 
Fred Hoiberg 8 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 2 0 2 
Lonny Baxter 5 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 2 0 0 0 0 
Dalibor Bagaric DNP 
Roger Mason, Jr. DNP 
TOTAL 240 44-80 12-15 16-22 10 35 45 32 23 7 15 6 116


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

the game we loss.

Bulls 
REBOUNDS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
TRENTON HASSELL G 40 3-9 0-0 0-0 1 2 3 2 4 1 4 0 6 
JAY WILLIAMS G 30 4-13 1-3 1-1 0 2 2 4 3 6 3 0 10 
JALEN ROSE F 34 2-16 0-2 2-2 0 2 2 5 3 0 4 0 6 
TYSON CHANDLER F 22 4-8 0-0 4-6 4 4 8 0 3 1 1 2 12 
EDDY CURRY C 20 3-3 0-0 2-2 0 5 5 0 0 0 3 1 8 
Donyell Marshall 31 7-17 0-0 0-0 5 9 14 0 3 0 2 2 14 
Lonny Baxter 22 2-7 0-0 1-3 2 0 2 0 3 0 1 0 5 
Eddie Robinson 20 2-5 0-0 0-0 2 3 5 2 1 2 0 1 4 
Jamal Crawford 20 4-11 0-1 0-1 0 2 2 5 0 0 2 1 8 
Corie Blount DNP 
Fred Hoiberg DNP 
Marcus Fizer DNP 
TOTAL 240 31-89 1-6 10-15 14 29 43 18 20 10 20 7 73 
34.8% 16.7% 66.7% Team Rebs: 14 Total TO: 22 


Lakers 
REBOUNDS 
PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
KOBE BRYANT G 39 7-14 1-3 6-11 2 8 10 7 1 5 6 1 21 
DEREK FISHER G 38 6-14 2-3 2-3 0 6 6 3 3 0 1 0 16 
RICK FOX F 42 3-9 0-2 2-4 1 4 5 5 3 5 4 1 8 
STANISLAV MEDVEDENKO F 17 5-17 0-0 2-2 4 2 6 0 4 1 2 0 12 
SAMAKI WALKER C 27 2-5 0-0 0-0 2 6 8 1 2 1 2 4 4 
Robert Horry 30 3-7 0-2 0-1 4 4 8 3 3 1 2 3 6 
Brian Shaw 23 0-3 0-2 2-2 0 2 2 4 1 0 2 0 2 
Shaquille O'Neal 21 8-13 0-0 1-2 2 5 7 0 1 1 3 0 17 
Kareem Rush 2 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 
Tracy Murray 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Jannero Pargo DNP 
Soumaila Samake DNP 
TOTAL 240 34-82 3-12 15-25 15 38 53 24 18 14 23 9 86 
41.5% 25.0% 60.0% Team Rebs: 11 Total TO: 23


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I honestly think if Eddy Curry wants to become one of the "elite" Center's in the league, he needs to rebound more. A guy who is so dominant physically as he is...and also stands at 7 foot...should be grabbing more than 7 boards a game. 

He's also in the weaker eastern conference. The east is devoid of class interior players and Curry should dominate the glass alot more than he does. Chandler gets more boards and he's a stringbean compared to Eddy.

Eddy needs to average 20 points and around 11-12 boards for a whole season before I start thinking he's even close to his "potential".

It will be interesting to see if he can do that in the coming couple of seasons.


----------



## Zeos (Jun 4, 2003)

I think Eddy's got a pretty good shot. It depends a lot on what Mourning does, and if Ben Wallace and J O'Niel are listed as a F or a C, but my guess is they'll be C. Let's face it, Wallace and O'Niel will be all stars. Also, it will sure help if the Bulls are playing close to .500 ball. So a lot depends, but I think there's a good shot.

People throw out a lot of stats, and things like Eddy needs to rebound better. He does. The biggest thing, IMO, is his conditioning. If he can play, I mean really play for 20-30 mpg, he's an all star, no question. Eddy would give about 5-7 good minutes at the beginning of the game, usually getting off to a great start, and run out of steam. He'd give a couple good posessions here and there, but that's it.

Brian Grant had no chance at stopping him straight up. Grant just out worked him, constantly fighting to front him, and wearing Eddy down. If Eddy could get position, hold position, and get the ball, it's over.

Looking at big Z's numbers, sure, he played good minutes (30), scored some points (17), and even did some rebounding (7.5). Even blocked nearly two shots a game. Not bad for the big guy.

The problem is, Z shoots a lot of fadeaways, and only shoots 44% from the floor. Not bad, but for a 7-3, 260 pound guy with a very good shooting touch, come on. He's a stiff. Mind you, he's a 7-3, 260 pound, very talented stiff, but he sure reminds me of of Dalibar with good footwork and a soft touch.

Eddy may not score as many points, or grab as many rebounds, but shooting 58.5% from the floor makes up for a whole lot. A whole lot. It may be just one stat, but it's a very, very important one. If Eddy's in the 20 ppg range, shooting 57% from the floor, coaches take notice, because they'll be designing defenses to try to stop him however they can. Coaches open up their file on the Lakers and get out their Shaq defense when they have to play Chicago. Eddy's on the verge of not just being good, but _dominant_. He's just some conditioning away from being an _efficient_ 20+ ppg scorer.

Will he be an all star? Iti's really up to him and how hard he works this summer.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Excellent post Zeos.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I think Eddy's biggest obstacle is his star power. What fans will vote for him? Most people I talk to have never heard of Eddy Curry. I was listening to WGN this morning, and one of the guys hadn't even heard of Tracy McGrady. Chicago sports is all about the Cubs and Bears. The Sox, Hawks, and Bulls are considered 2nd class.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tribute to DYNASTY:



> Eddy Curry > Cubs and Bears


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

he has an outside chance to be the starter based on fan popularity but if he isnt then hes def the 2nd center. Zo isnt even gonna make the whole season


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

First year to second year his stats went like this, +3.4 minutes, fg%+.84, ft % -.32%, REBOUNDS +.6, assists +.2, steals even, blocks +.03, turnovers +.73, pf +.4, PPG +3.8.

All around his game got slightly better, but with only 4.4 RPG and 10.5 PPG as his last season stats. The averages of this upcoming year may be going up to 14/15 ppg even though they do have more scoring options so less balls will go to him so it is doubtful that it will increase that much if it indeed does increase. Also, his rebounding is crap, and has shown glimpses of what he might be, he probably won't be getting 7 this year, maybe 6 if he's lucky. I'm guessing .8 bpg, 13ish ppg, and 5.5 rpg, those are not all star team numbers and he won't deserve it for the 03-04 season. He is very inconsistent which is shown in how he can't keep up good stats for the whole or a major portion of the season. That is necessary for an all star caliber player. This is not to say he won't become an all star because he probably will. However, too many people are playing that look at his stats for a part of the season to say how good he will be next year because you can say that about almost anyone, so that is irrelevant. But if he does better then this, congratulations to him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> First year to second year his stats went like this, +3.4 minutes, fg%+.84, ft % -.32%, REBOUNDS +.6, assists +.2, steals even, blocks +.03, turnovers +.73, pf +.4, PPG +3.8.
> 
> All around his game got slightly better, but with only 4.4 RPG and 10.5 PPG as his last season stats. The averages of this upcoming year may be going up to 14/15 ppg even though they do have more scoring options so less balls will go to him so it is doubtful that it will increase that much if it indeed does increase. Also, his rebounding is crap, and has shown glimpses of what he might be, he probably won't be getting 7 this year, maybe 6 if he's lucky. I'm guessing .8 bpg, 13ish ppg, and 5.5 rpg, those are not all star team numbers and he won't deserve it for the 03-04 season. He is very inconsistent which is shown in how he can't keep up good stats for the whole or a major portion of the season. That is necessary for an all star caliber player. This is not to say he won't become an all star because he probably will. However, too many people are playing that look at his stats for a part of the season to say how good he will be next year because you can say that about almost anyone, so that is irrelevant. But if he does better then this, congratulations to him.


Exactly. Well said!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> First year to second year his stats went like this, +3.4 minutes, fg%+.84, ft % -.32%, REBOUNDS +.6, assists +.2, steals even, blocks +.03, turnovers +.73, pf +.4, PPG +3.8.
> 
> All around his game got slightly better, but with only 4.4 RPG and 10.5 PPG as his last season stats. The averages of this upcoming year may be going up to 14/15 ppg even though they do have more scoring options so less balls will go to him so it is doubtful that it will increase that much if it indeed does increase. Also, his rebounding is crap, and has shown glimpses of what he might be, he probably won't be getting 7 this year, maybe 6 if he's lucky. I'm guessing .8 bpg, 13ish ppg, and 5.5 rpg, those are not all star team numbers and he won't deserve it for the 03-04 season. He is very inconsistent which is shown in how he can't keep up good stats for the whole or a major portion of the season. That is necessary for an all star caliber player. This is not to say he won't become an all star because he probably will. However, too many people are playing that look at his stats for a part of the season to say how good he will be next year because you can say that about almost anyone, so that is irrelevant. But if he does better then this, congratulations to him.


your numbers are really deceiving because you gotta realize that curry was in the dog house at the beginning of the season and wasnt seeing consistant playing time. Once he became a fixture in the bulls starting line up he was putting up 20 plus points on a consistant basis. He was even becoming the first option on offense at the end of year. Paxson and Cartwright want this teams signiture to be the big guys so the object is going to be to pound the ball inside so you dont have to worry about eddy getting his shot attempts. And you make it look like eddy didnt make much progress, how did he not make much progress, less than 2 years removed from high school he led the nba in field goal percentage. If you dont understand what all the fuss is about with eddy then you have to be just looking at his season stats and dont even watch the games. Anybody can go on nba.com and pull out stats and look like they know it all but the numbers dont tell you very much so dont cry too hard when eddy dominates your team.


----------



## Jumpman23 (Oct 10, 2002)

:yes: Mr. Curry is going to put up big time numbers this year, I think it became clear that the only man who could stop him, was he himself. Getting into foul trouble was a problem for him, but I think he'll get it right this time around. Eddy at the start of last season was a different player than Mr. Curry by it's end. He's a GROWN MAN now, and he will eat every center in the east this year.:yes:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> your numbers are really deceiving because you gotta realize that curry was in the dog house at the beginning of the season and wasnt seeing consistant playing time. Once he became a fixture in the bulls starting line up he was putting up 20 plus points on a consistant basis. He was even becoming the first option on offense at the end of year. Paxson and Cartwright want this teams signiture to be the big guys so the object is going to be to pound the ball inside so you dont have to worry about eddy getting his shot attempts. And you make it look like eddy didnt make much progress, how did he not make much progress, less than 2 years removed from high school he led the nba in field goal percentage. If you dont understand what all the fuss is about with eddy then you have to be just looking at his season stats and dont even watch the games. Anybody can go on nba.com and pull out stats and look like they know it all but the numbers dont tell you very much so dont cry too hard when eddy dominates your team.


Exactly. Well said.  

Young players as talented as Eddy usually improve slowly for a while, then explod, and he was showing signs of eruption during the entire second half of last season.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

A lot of good basketball reasons why Curry should/could be an all star here. But remember that being an all star isn't necessarily based on your production but on your popularity. Eddy will have to establish himself as a pretty big time player early into the season to get a lot of press. Of course, he still could be voted in as one of the coaches choice players.


----------



## Zeos (Jun 4, 2003)

> All around his game got slightly better, but with only 4.4 RPG and 10.5 PPG as his last season stats. The averages of this upcoming year may be going up to 14/15 ppg even though they do have more scoring options so less balls will go to him so it is doubtful that it will increase that much if it indeed does increase.


You know the story about three types of lies... one of them is statistics.

You can pull out whatever statistic you want. Project his last 22 games over a season and he looks better than most all stars. Look at his productivity over the entire season, including the game where he sat on the bench the whole game, and it doesn't look all that good. Which stats should you project from? The last 82 games, last 22 games, last 10 games, last 164 games? Depends on what kind of answer you want to get. 

Anyway, there may be more scorers, but when you've got a 6-11, 285 pound guy that can pound and pound in the post and shoot 58% from the field, getting opposing big men in foul trouble, YOU FEED THE BIG GUY! He is the #1 option, period. It would be just stupid to consider anything else as a first option. Conditioning is the only thing holding Eddy back from being a Shaq-like monster in the post.

Ok, no, Eddy isn't Shaq-like by just over powering guys, but you gotta admit, he's just as effective. Shaq gets a whole lot more dunks, but Eddy shoots better from the field, so what's that tell you?



> But remember that being an all star isn't necessarily based on your production but on your popularity. Eddy will have to establish himself as a pretty big time player early into the season to get a lot of press.


Yes, all starness is a popularity contest, as been well documented by Grant Hill, Vince Carter, etc. Still, if Eddy is putting up numbers and the Bulls are near .500, he'll get the press. Pippen in Chicago is going to be a recurring story, so the Bulls will get some SportsCenter time.


----------



## life_after_23 (Jul 24, 2002)

*EC to be an all star...*

Has to not only be consistent but perform under pressure, be able to deal with double and triple teams and at least win a couple of games in the last minutes with stellar offensive or defensive plays. That will get you some play on Sports Center and get the popular vote going...

The kid is a at least a year away from all that. There are some savvy vets who are going to shine in the C spot in the East. Guys like Theo Ratliff, Z from the Cavs, Big Ben from Detroit, O Neal from Pacers are all gonna have a better chance to be all-stars than Curry....eventhough they are not considered traditional centers.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, I would like to see Carry’s improvements (defence, assist, rebound ) next season.

But mostly, I prefer to see an extremely aggressive , 7ft toll young man with 285lb of mussels. I want him to be “very sensitive” to the team losses, and be a “beast in the pain”. I want him to kick “somebody a…” on another team, if the he will be loosing his battle against that guy, as a punishment, not just walk away. We need something back J,
not just only disappointment and anger from loosing .

If he will do just some of what I described above, I can wait as many, as they are slowly
improving.


----------



## Jay Marioti (Aug 12, 2003)

no violence that won't do any good to his chances as an ALLSTAR. He will be left off the ballets like Artest and the old KMART


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> If by this year you mean 2006, I agree.


Hilarious....my kind of humor


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Great thread recycle! I was planning on bumping this one up during the summer when the Bulls fans start drinking the Kool-Aid again. But it's just as well to bump it up right now.

Sports fans are pretty amazing. Even if their team is terrible, they seize on the smallest of things (such as one month of .500 ball in meaningless games) as evidence that their team will surely become dominant in short order.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think Bulls fans were definitely premature in their predictions of Curry breaking out this year. Its sad, because when Curry actually does break out it will be a surprise because now anybody predicting it cant be taken serious. Oh well. The kid is only 21, in two years from now he'll only be 23. Hes not late on anything, he just misled us into thinking he was ready at the end of last season. Its only a matter of time, Bulls fans have learned patience from this ordeal.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm sure a lot of us took it to the bank...

Too bad the check bounced.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Those were the days.

I don't think we'll have really any reason for optimism this summer. The Bulls have successfully crushed the hopes of most of their fans.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Say what you want, think what you want, bottom line, many things went terribly wrong this season. The team will be better next season. Will they make the playoffs? Probably not, but I wouldn't be suprised if they are in the race till the end. Will our franchise player suffer a career ending injury in the offseason again? Will our 7'1 #2 overall pick be sidelined for the season again? Will our hometown boy get struck in the eye by a pager again? Will we go through an offseason with a coach who has no clue what he is doing? If Chicago fans can be optimistic about the Cubs every season, there is no reason to give up on this team. Stop taking every negative comment about this team to heart, god knows we have plenty of negative people around here nowadays, being negative solves nothing, you might as well find a new team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Haha...

If nothing else, it was nice to be able to see several "classic" BEEWILL posts...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

(We) Kevin Sucks


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Those were the days.
> 
> I don't think we'll have really any reason for optimism this summer. The Bulls have successfully crushed the hopes of most of their fans.


im a huge bulls fan they are the only nba team i have ever liked and its been that way since the 90-91 season and will always be that way,they havent crushed my hopes,this season has been a real drag with one mistake after another but i still think they can and will pull out of it.

this was my 1st full season keeping up with them online and it has been a blast on here with you guys.

if your hopes have been crushed then your not a diehard bulls fan...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> (We) Kevin Sucks


:laugh: :laugh: 


oh the classic memories


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Haha...
> 
> If nothing else, it was nice to be able to see several "classic" BEEWILL posts...


Who was Beewill?

Sounds like a funny guy


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Who was Beewill?
> ...


He's the same person as that Dynasty the Columnist guy who terrorizes RealGM.

Here is one of his contributions.


----------

